# S: Buying fiber on eBay



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

...I was doing so good at staying off ebay after last August's buying spree, o well! At least I didn't buy both lots. I think I'm beginning to get close to SABLE in fiber
http://www.ebay.com/itm/322362561948
This is natural color Polwarth, it looks so yummy, and did I say I didn't buy both lots?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

OH NO... You should have bought both. lol Just kidding now you will have some wonderful roving to play with. enjoy it.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Don't tempt me to look on ebay again.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh! That is yummy! 
And the bad fairy says, "it is still there, go for it!"


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

I love the colors. Luckily I have more fiber than I could ever use, much of it still on the sheep/Alpaca!!


----------



## Silverpeep (May 3, 2016)

That does look yummy. I 'm trying to not buy any more roving until I get to the Maryland Sheep &Wool Festival in May. Though I still have a closet full of fiber stash from past festivals.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

That is what I say all the time.Maybe not maryland festival it's Rhinebeck here. Good luck. I can't do it fiber calls my name all the time lately in my sleep when I'm outside when I'm inside. I can shop on my phone I can shop home oh no, more fiber, fiber and more fiber. lol


----------



## Forestlover (Apr 26, 2016)

I bought some Cashmere on Amazon. Its wonderfully soft but a bit challenging to spin, since its extremely short staple. The price was very fair and I love a great challenge. Its called "Yarn Place Cream White Cashmere Choice fiber Combed Spin Roving", at the marketplace. 8 oz will keep me busy for a very long time.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Cashmere fiber...I didn't come across that!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Those natural colors will make a beautiful yarn!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

wordancer said:


> ...I was doing so good at staying off ebay after last August's buying spree, o well! At least I didn't buy both lots. I think I'm beginning to get close to SABLE in fiber
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322362561948
> This is natural color Polwarth, it looks so yummy, and did I say I didn't buy both lots?


Of course I like it. I have been thinking of combining these two from my stash and maybe adding a bit of Angelina.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

amoamarone said:


> Of course I like it. I have been thinking of combining these two from my stash and maybe adding a bit of Angelina.


Those are yummy looking fibers too. Great minds think alike!

I also have this fiber I bought from marianikole last year that I haven't spun yet. First I wanted to be able to spin consistent lace weight and had only a general idea as to what I wanted the finally result to be.

This fiber reminded me of the painted desert, which was why I bought it, total of 8 ozs. The eBay buy, the dark brown and tan are the colors I was generally thinking of to make a three ply yarn. Spin the lovely different colors fiber, as is, for the first single. Then a 8 oz single each of the browns and ply all together. Still thinking about the concept, but is getting closer, closer to my painted desert sweater!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

What pretty colors and the painted desert is on it's way. I think it would work. You can always spin separates then test ply.


----------



## Forestlover (Apr 26, 2016)

I did a search for "roving" for spinning. It popped right up.


----------



## Forestlover (Apr 26, 2016)

The shop is called "Yarn Place". The product is Cashmere Choice. Yarnplace.com

Hope that helps. Its wonderful stuff!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Forestlover said:


> The shop is called "Yarn Place". The product is Cashmere Choice. Yarnplace.com hope that helps. Its wonderful stuff!


Thanks, duly noted!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Ha, quoting myself, I got this fiber yesterday. The picture doesn't do it justice. The colors are dreamy and it is so soft, amazingly soft....oh my, this has to be my best fiber buy since I started my spinning adventure.



wordancer said:


> ...I was doing so good at staying off ebay after last August's buying spree, o well! At least I didn't buy both lots. I think I'm beginning to get close to SABLE in fiber
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322362561948
> This is natural color Polwarth, it looks so yummy, and did I say I didn't buy both lots?


----------



## Forestlover (Apr 26, 2016)

Looks yummy! Have fun!


----------

